# Überspannungsschutz notwendig? Steckdosenleiste



## Viking30k (20. Januar 2019)

*Überspannungsschutz notwendig? Steckdosenleiste*

Hi nutze für meine tv Ecke immer eine brennestuhl Steckdosenleiste die hatte einen Überspannungsschutz und Fußschalter, eigentlich praktisch jedoch stirbt diese leiste ständig entweder nach wenigen Wochen oder wie die letzte nach 2 Jahren. Der Schalter funktioniert dann nicht mehr.

Dann habe ich zum test eine apc leiste auch mit Überspannungsschutz genommen. Lief einen Tag einwandfrei. Dann hat ein daran angeschlossener verstärker gesponnenen der starte immer neu. Der hängt nun an einer gewöhnlichen Steckdosenleiste und läuft.

Nun möchte ich mir ein gst18 System zusammenstellen damit kann man sich seine leiste aus verschiedenen Modulen selbst konfigurieren. Unter anderem auch einen Überspannungsschutz hinzufügen. Braucht man sowas überhaupt?


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Überspannungsschutz notwendig? Steckdosenleis*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Unter anderem auch einen Überspannungsschutz hinzufügen. Braucht man sowas überhaupt?



Alleine aufgrund der Tatsache, dass wohl 99% aller Nutzer keinen Benutzen und keine Probleme haben - nein.

Solche Überspannungsschutzdinger können in bestimmten Situationen Geräte retten, diese Situationen sind aber nunmal sehr selten. Der Schutz hilft bei einem Blitzeinschlag in direkter Nachbarschaft. Das ist eine Belastung die so ein Ding abfangen kann. Schlägt der Blitz weiter weg ein gibt es keine besondere Spannungsspitze die man fangen müsste, schlägt er direkt bei dir ein kann auch ein solcher Schutz nichts mehr machen (ein direkter Treffer pulverisiert das Ding).

Früher hatten solche Thyristoren, Filter und Schutzkram in Steckerleisten noch mehr Daseinsberechtigung da die Geräte/Netzteile selbst dahinter noch rudimentärer und empfindlicher waren. Ein PC-Netzteil von vor 20 Jahren hätte eine Spannungsschwankung im Netz noch an die Hardware weitergegeben und diese ggf. getötet. Wenn man heute ordentliche Netzteile kauft können die Netzschwankungen die in üblichem Maße auftreten können eigenständig rausfiltern - was früher in fancy Steckdosenleisten drin war können alle guten Netzteile heute selbst.

Was mir bei dir mehr Sorgen macht ist dass diese Dinger ständig sterben - das muss einen Grund haben. Ich nutze auch (aus Gründen einer ehemaligen alten Wohnung mit steinzeitlicher Elektrik) eine 900W APC-USV und eine ebensolche Brennenstuhlleiste mit Filter/Schutz usw. - die Sachen sind aber bereits rund 5 Jahre alt und laufen wie am ersten Tag. Ich musste nicht mal den Akku der USV ersetzen obwohl der Hersteller angibt dass das Gerät sich alle 3-4 Jahre meldet wenn die Zelle verschlissen ist. Bisher nicht passiert.


----------



## fotoman (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Überspannungsschutz notwendig? Steckdosenleis*

Ich würde zwar mal die Art des Fußtritts gegen/auf die Leiste überdenken (der Schalter muss mehr wie 1000 Schaltvorgänge aushalten), aber das musst Du wissen.



Viking30k schrieb:


> Unter anderem auch einen Überspannungsschutz hinzufügen. Braucht man sowas überhaupt?


Wenn man sich solche Threads (bis zum  Ende) durchliest
Die richtige Steckdosenleiste
dann bringt der Überspannungsschutz erwartungsgemäß nur in sehr wenigen Fällen etwas.

Da geht dann m.M.n. die eigene Erfahrung (in der Wohnung/dem Haus) mit ein. Wie oft ist schon etwas bei "ungeschützten" Geräten geschehen, wie gut/neu ist die Hauselektrik usw.

Wenn man TV, Router und/oder PC einen zusätzlichen  Schutz spendieren möchte, muss man es auch vollständig tun. Also inkl. Antenennenkabel, Netzwerkkabel und Telefonkabel (je nachdem, was man hat/nutzt). Und schon wird es sehr schwierig dafür Heimgeräte zu ginden, bei denen z.B. das GBit-Lan auch erhalten belibt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Überspannungsschutz notwendig? Steckdosenleis*



fotoman schrieb:


> (der Schalter muss mehr wie 1000 Schaltvorgänge aushalten)



Deutlich mehr. Ich hatte ja bei meinem vor kurzem (aus anderen Gründen^^) gestorbenen PC den Bug, dass ich ihn immer stromlos machen musste da das Board sonst die OC-Settings "vergessen" hatte. Bedeutet die leiste ist über einige Jahre mindestens 2x am Tag geschaltet worden, tendentiell eher mehr. Das waren mindestens 3000 Schaltvorgänge per Fuß und wie gesagt die Leiste ist noch immer die gleiche und sich funktioniert wie neu, auch die Haptik des Schalters (Schwergängigkeit, Schaltgeräusch usw.) hat sich soweit ich das beurteilen kann nicht verändert. Also 5000 Schaltvorgänge würde ich einer hochwertigen Leiste mindestens zutrauen wollen, eher 10000+.


----------



## Viking30k (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Überspannungsschutz notwendig? Steckdosenleis*

Hm schalte die Leisten immer mit dem Finger ab ganz sanft. Es ist auch weniger der Schalter die Steckdosenleiste hat innen Relais die schalten nicht mehr richtig. Angeschlossen ist nur eine ps4 ein Denon X4400H ein tv ein Subwoofer und blu ray Player.

Staubsauger stecke ich immer an einer wandsteckdose ein.

Bei Blitzschlag stecke ich alles sogar aus auch Netzwerk . Antenne habe ich nicht mal angeschlossen


----------



## Decrypter (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Überspannungsschutz notwendig? Steckdosenleis*

Schon einmal daran gedacht, das evtl. die  Stromspitzen beim Einschalten der Leiste diese auf Dauer den Garaus machen könnten ?
Insbesondere bei elektronischen Schaltnetzteilen kann der Einschaltstrom um den Faktor 10 höher sein, als der eigentlich normale Betriebsstrom. Zwar liegt diese Stromspitze  nur wenige Milisekunden an. Aber auf Dauer schädigen diese hohen Stromspitzen möglicherweise die Kontakte der Relais in der Steckdosenleiste, weil diese u.U. nicht dafür ausgelegt sind.

Im konkreten Beispiel könnte das bedeuten, das bei einem normalen Betriebsstrom von 10A im Einschaltmoment ein Einschaltstrom von bis zu 100A für wenige Milisekunden fließen können. Der Zeitraum für solche Stromspitzen ist auch so kurz, das auch die vorgeschaltete Sicherung nicht auslöst. Schon gar nicht eine evtl. vorhandene Schmelzsicherung, da diese noch ein viel trägeres Ansprechverhalten besitzen, als viel modernere B(L) 16A Sicherungsautomaten. Und auch bei letzgenannten Sicherungsautomaten greift die magnetische Schnellauslösung erst ab Strömen von 80A innerhalb von 0,4 Sekunden. Also auch viel zu träge, um bei hohen Einschaltströmen im Milisekundenbereich überhaupt anzusprechen. Ich denke, hier wird das Übel sein, das dir diese Leisten immer sterben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Überspannungsschutz notwendig? Steckdosenleis*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> eine 900W APC-USV und eine ebensolche Brennenstuhlleiste mit Filter/Schutz usw. -


 Die Firma Brennenstuhl hat sich längst von der Marktführerschaft verabschiedet im mittleren und unteren Preissegment.
Die günstigen Produkte sind teilweise sogar qualitativ wesentlich schlechter, als die der chinesischen Konkurrenz.
Meine alten Brennenstuhlleisten halten seit 30 Jahren, einen neu gekaufte ist nach einem Jahr zerbröselt.
Bei den Sachen ab 40.- EUR geht es gerade noch.
Die Metallmehrfachsteckleisten sind noch über der Konkurrenz.

Im Zuge des Qualitätsverfalls in der Elektrik/ Elektronik (Kopp, Telefunken, Technisat, Grundig, AEG, ... ) war das abzusehen.

Neulich ist mit eine Doppelsteckdose von Kopp (Aufbau) in der Hand in die Einzelteile zerfallen.
Meine alten Koppsteckdosen sind seit 30 Jahren verbaut und halten meist einen Abrutscher mit dem Hammer aus ohne jegliche sichtbare Spuren.

Beim PC liegt eine Baumarkt-3fach- Schaltleiste von Unitech (5.- EUR), die hat schon einige tausend Schaltungen hinter sich ohne Fehler.
Die Glimmlampe ist so hell, wie vor 20 Jahren.

Die Überspannungsvernichter hab ich noch vorm TV und PC.
Aber der PC ist so wie so komplett stromlos ohne Betrieb und von allen Netzen physisch getrennt.



Decrypter schrieb:


> Schon einmal daran gedacht, das evtl. die   Stromspitzen beim Einschalten der Leiste diese auf Dauer den Garaus  machen könnten ?
> Insbesondere bei elektronischen Schaltnetzteilen kann der Einschaltstrom  um den Faktor 10 höher sein, als der eigentlich normale  Betriebsstrom..


 Sorry, aber ein Elektronik-Netzteil, welches das  nicht abfängt
Sanftanlauf – Wikipedia ,
gehört heutzutage auf den Schrott.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Überspannungsschutz notwendig? Steckdosenleis*

Willkommen in der Globalisierung + Geiz-ist-Geil Mentalität der Bevölkerung.

Bei Geräten wo die allerallermeisten Leute nicht verstehen (wollen) dass es auf Qualität ankommt wird nunmal billig gekauft. Und billig können die Chinesen. Um wettbewerbsfähig zu bleiben und nicht unterzugehen müssen die guten Hersteller hier sich entsprechend anpassen - deswegen verkaufen auch ehemalige Premiumhersteller heutzutage größtenteils Schrott. Der Markt will es so. Leider.

Gerade bei Elektronik ist das ganz extrem, weil hier die breite Masse am wenigsten Ahnung hat und man den geräten ihre Qualität ohne geschultes Auge auch nicht ansieht. Deswegen findet man heutzutage bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen in den großen Elektronikmärkten wie BlödiaMarkt und co nur noch Kernschrott... und da die Zielgruppe für echte Qualität immer kleiner wird sterben erstens die entsprechenden Läden aus und zweitens werden die Produkte immer teurer oder sind gleich gar nicht mehr erhältlich - ich wüsste nicht wo ich heute unabhängig vom Preis eine Steckerleiste kaufen könnte die die Qualität von damals hat. Oder einen Kühlschrank oder Waschmaschine die 30 Jahre hält (meine ist 27...). Oder eine Mikrowelle, Drucker, Toaster, Wasserkocher, was auch immer. Selbst "hochwertige" entsprechende Geräte von heute sind den alten zumindest in Sachen Haltbarkeit oft meilenweit unterlegen. Ich hab mir vor 2, 3 Jahren nen neuen Wasserkocher gekauft der wirklich nicht unter den günstigen stand und der war nach nem Jahr kaputt - ich hab das Ding aufgeschraubt und war schockiert vom Innenleben. Die Elektronik/Schalter da drin waren keine 30 cent wert, absoluter Mist. Ich konnte das Ding zwar reparieren (er geht heute noch) aber wenn ich mir das ansehe ärgere ich mich bis heute das ich dafür so viel gezahlt hatte. Der war nicht die Hälfte wert.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Überspannungsschutz notwendig? Steckdosenleis*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Deswegen findet man heutzutage bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen in den großen Elektronikmärkten wie BlödiaMarkt und co nur noch Kernschrott...


Hier mal etwas langlebiges:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Zwei Riemen für 1.- EUR getauscht und seitdem läuft der Kracher wieder.
Der ist 40 Jahre alt.
Vom Design wollen wir gar nicht reden - das ist wohl einer der schönsten Ghettoblaster überhaupt.
Und es kommt genau das raus, was auf den Lautsprechern steht (2 x 4 Watt sinus Dauerleistung).

Wenn der auf einen BlödiaMarkt Kasten fällt, ist der Feinstaub.
Der CR 7500 hat da nicht mal einen Kratzer.

Den Nachfolger hab ich erst neulich wieder zum Laufen gebracht: *CR 100*.
Wohl der beste deutsche Stereorecorder mit Discoqualitäten.

Da konnte man schon in einem größeren Raum ordentlich feiern.
Natürlich lief da keine Discomusik .


----------



## Viking30k (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Überspannungsschutz notwendig? Steckdosenleis*

Habe sogar schon 2 hiervon gehabt fingen kurz nach Ablauf der Garantie das brummen an eine konte ich zurück geben Monster HDP 650 PowerCenter Steckdosenleiste (UEberspannungsschutz, Geraete-Versicherung, Master Slave, Filtertechnologie): Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi

Diesen Radio hatte ich auch


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Überspannungsschutz notwendig? Steckdosenleis*

Ich habe so eine billig Steckdosenleiste (14,99€) mit angeblichem Überspannungsschutz. Läuft seit 3 Jahren ohne Probleme. Hat auch schon ein Netzteil und mehrere Stromausfälle überlebt aber einen Blitzschlag würde ich der nicht zutrauen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Überspannungsschutz notwendig? Steckdosenleis*

Einen direkten Blitztreffer in die E-Anlage schafft keine dieser Leisten, so wie Alki schon schrieb. Ist ja auch nicht Ihre Aufgabe sofern die Hausinstallation nicht aus dem letzten Jahrhundert ist, reicht eine normale Steckdosenleiste, wenn man dieser noch mehr Schutzmaßnahmen gönnen will kann man sich eine mit Überspannungsschutz kaufen oder sich einfach eine Christopherusplakette auf seine Leiste kleben.


----------



## dekay55 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Überspannungsschutz notwendig? Steckdosenleis*

Also wenn da nen Relais verbaut ist, dann wundert mich das kein Stück das die Leiste Verreckt, Induktive Lasten sollte man niemals mit einem Mechanischen Relais schalten sondern immer mit nem Sog. SSR einem Solid State Relais das Elektronisch Schaltet. Ein Standard Relais in einer Steckdosen Leiste halte ich für äußerst bedenklich. 
Btw Ich hab ne alte Kopp Leiste mit Überspannungschutz und allem Pipapo, die hat jetzt 3 Umzüge und 15 jahre aufm Buckel, in der Leiste in nen SSR Verbaut, Und der Überspannungsschutz hat mit 2 Mal meine Geräte gerettet   allerdings hab ich zu 90% Elektronik und Zeugs was ein normal User nicht hat und ich Schaffs auch mal eben die Panzersicherung zu  zerschießen vom Hauptanschluss und kratze gerne mal an der Maximal last von den Sicherungen und ich hab die Standard Sicherungen schon gegen C und D Automaten getauscht  

Aber bei mir würde wohl auch keine einzige Relais geschaltete Leiste mehr als 2 Tage überleben bevor die Relais den Tod sterben, abgesehen davon das Relais unter der Bedingung sogar anfangen können zu Brennen bei vielen Schaltvorgängen un kurzer Zeit, das hat unter anderem was mit dem Funken abriss zu  tun im  Mechanischen Relais wenn unter Last geschalten wird, vor allem unter Induktiver Last können billig China Relais schnell sehr schnell in Rauch aufgehen. Daher SSR Relais zumal die auch viel viel viel schneller Reagieren als nen Träges Relais und nur damit ist auch nen echter Überspannungsschutz möglich der unter 2µs schaltet ( was ne Vorgabe ist für Schutzschaltungen ) nen Relais kann allein wegen dem Funkenabriss nicht so schnell schalten, von daher kann das nur nen "Fake" Schutz sein. 

Aber ey wenn nen Blitz beim Nachbar einschlägt is eh alles scheisegal, die Induktive Aufladung durch den Blitz zerkloppt dir ohnehin ziemlich alles was empfänglich ist dafür.  Da kommt mir grad in Kopf das mich mal brennend interessieren würde was mit einem Handy mit Induktiver Ladefunktion passiert wenn in der Nähe nen Blitz einschlägt und die Induktionsspule im Handy auf einmal paar Tausend Volt produziert.  Ich glaub da werd ich mal mit ner Teslaspule und nem Handy bisl rumspielen.


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Überspannungsschutz notwendig? Steckdosenleis*

Der einzige Überspannungsschutz den ich hab kostete knapp 450 Euro und hängt in der Hausverteilung... Wenn der was nicht abfängt dann so ne kleine Leiste erst recht nicht mehr


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Überspannungsschutz notwendig? Steckdosenleis*

Dann würde ich das NT tauschen, wenn das dein einziger Schutz gegen Überspannung ist.


----------



## dekay55 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Überspannungsschutz notwendig? Steckdosenleis*

Nene das was Kuhprah schreibt stimmt schon zu 100% den in der Regel WENN man einen Überspannungschutz hat, dann sitzt der in der Hausverteilung. Pflicht ist es nicht, und darum kostet das eben auch mal 450€. Mein LC Netzfilter in der Hausverteilung ( weil ich mit FQ Arbeite brauch ich das Teil ) war jetzt auch nicht wirklich viel billiger.  Ich nehm mal An Kuhprah wird ähnlich wie ich mit großen Lasten arbeiten und dann wird sowas auch mal nötig. Nur mal als beispiel, mein Homelab hängt an ner seperaten Leitung mit 2 Phasen weil die ganze Anlage kurzzeitig auch mal knapp 5Kw ziehen kann, wenn dann noch die CNC anläuft ist die dritte Phase auch gut ausgereizt, oder wenn ich die CAVE mit Anwerfe gehen nochmal 1.5kw flöten, und dann die Soundanlage mit 2kw Peak Leistungsaufnahme, und dann fehlt eigentlich noch die komplette Wohnung   Unter solchen Bedingungen sollte man dann auch mal bisl Geld in die Hand nehmen für die Elektronik.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Überspannungsschutz notwendig? Steckdosenleis*



dekay55 schrieb:


> Nene das was Kuhprah schreibt stimmt schon zu 100% den in der Regel WENN man einen Überspannungschutz hat, dann sitzt der in der Hausverteilung.



Du verstehst mich miss, denn auch ein PC-NT hat Überspannungsschutz OVP (Over Volting Protection) oder vielmehr sollte es haben. 

PS: Da ich genug Hausverteilungen als Elekroinstallateur eingebaut habe, weiß ich das man in HVs sogar einen Blitzschutz einbauen kann, wenn man möchte/muss. [emoji14]


----------



## MF13 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Überspannungsschutz notwendig? Steckdosenleis*

Mir sind auch zwei Brennenstuhl-leisten innnerhalb kürzester Zeit kaputt gegangen, das waren allerdings M/S-Dinger.  Habe jetzt ganz "dumme" 10er-Leisten von Kopp (?) ohne Schalter, ohne Überspannungsschutz etc., aber die bieten dafür, anders als viele andere Leisten,, genug Platz für die nervigen Steckernetzteile. Ich versteh ja nicht, warum nicht auch andere Hersteller die Stecker im 90°-Winkel zur Leiste anordnen, sondern immer so schräg, sodass sich Steckernetzteile in die Quere kommen und man mitunter nur die Hälfte der Steckdosen nutzen kann...

Geschaltet wird über Funksteckdosen, Überspannungsschutz kommt vom Sicherungskasten.
zur Langlebigkeit: Ja, alte Technik war haltbar, bei mir laufen noch Röhrenfernseher, Famicom, Super Nintendo, ohne irgendwelche Probleme


----------



## dekay55 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Überspannungsschutz notwendig? Steckdosenleis*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Du verstehst mich miss, denn auch ein PC-NT hat Überspannungsschutz OVP (Over Volting Protection) oder vielmehr sollte es haben.
> 
> PS: Da ich genug Hausverteilungen als Elekroinstallateur eingebaut habe, weiß ich das man in HVs sogar einen Blitzschutz einbauen kann, wenn man möchte/muss. [emoji14]



Okay da komm ich als "Techniker" dann ins spiel, mir ist natürlich bewusst das nen PC Netzteil nen  OVP hat, in der Regel nen 2 Stufen OVP mit nem Max366. Seltenst mittels Crowbar Schaltung die trifft man eher in Kabeltrommeln und co an ( jene wo man nen Knöpple drücken muss damits wieder  Funktioniert )   mal abgesehen davon das so nen OVP für Mittelspannungsdifferrenzen relativ simple zu bauen ist, im Niederspannungsbereich reicht dafür wie  schon beschrieben der IC MAX366 bis 40V.  Daher zwei stufen, die erste Stufe reduziert die Spannung auf ein verträgliches Niveau vom Max366 der dann die zweite Stufe darstellt, zumindest baue ich so meine OVP´s in Netzteilen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Überspannungsschutz notwendig? Steckdosenleiste*

Wenn du mir beim nächsten Scherz in dem Bereich Elektrotechnik erklärst, wie man eine Dahlanderschaltung baut und wofür die da ist, werde ich "bächtig m ö s e".

Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich damit sagen will.


----------



## Viking30k (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Überspannungsschutz notwendig? Steckdosenleiste*

Habe mir nun ein gst18 system von bachmann besorgt 2 normale Steckdosenleisten und eine schaltbare

Zum einen sind die kleinen leisten viel schwerer als die riesiege brennenstuhl die ich hatte und der schalter wirkt auch bei weitem nicht so billig xd.

Bisher top


----------



## dekay55 (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Überspannungsschutz notwendig? Steckdosenleiste*

Gewicht ist kein Kaufkriterium, Leider Gottes ist der Irrglaube der Leute nach wie vor, je schwerer Desto besser, und das wissen die Hersteller genauso, also wird mal eben ne Stahlplatte ausm Schrott mit ins Gerät geschraubt, es wirkt Schwerer und der Kunde denkt es ist Besser und Kauft es.  
Die Krönung des ganzen hatte ich mal bei nem Verstärker den ich zur Reparatur hier hatte, war ne Conrad Eigenmarke, und drinne waren zwei 2Kg Betonsteine links und Rechts platziert um zu Suggerieren es wäre nen Schweres Gerät und Hochwertig.


----------

